# Adding extra leisure batteries



## newbob (Jan 29, 2010)

I have recently bought a transit herald squire it has a 85Ahr leisure battery under the bonnet and I am looking to put another or even two 85Ahr batteries either under the passenger seat or in the bottom of the cupboard near the fuse board. We are planning on driving 50 to 100 miles then stopping off a couple of days and so on. Here's the question: How long would I have to drive to fully charge the batteries from 30% to full? Is it also imperative to vent the batteries? 
Thanks


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi
Its not imerative to vent them if they are in a sealed locker that is itself vented but its always avidable to do so if putting them under a seat.

Reason is that the hydogen gas given off is flammable. 

Phill


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Reason is that the hydrogen and oxygen given off is *explosive*

Some issues about batteries you may wish to know newbob are given in these two members guides:

Use and Care of Batteries

12V systems


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Remember that extra batteries are heavy and reduce your available load.
If you discharge your batteries to 30% they will not last long. 50% max. is the usual rule.
Charging by driving is a slow. It depends on your system but 10-15 A is a likely figure and so 100 A-Hr battery would take 8-10 hours.

Have you thought of a solar panel?

Hope qoes goes well.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Here is a thread discussing all the options, it may help.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-80804-0.html

Alan.


----------

